# How do you stop gravestones from flying away??



## Love2BScary (Oct 5, 2010)

Anyone have tips for putting gravestones in the ground so they don't fly away? The cheap ones from the stores have the cheap plastic mounts and they break or fly away..tips?


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

I use Liquid Nails (the foam safe variety) and secure pvc pipe about 1/2 to 3/4's the way up the tombstone, then slip the pvc pipe over rebar that has been pounded into the ground.


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

What I did was drive in some flat spikes i made out of left over fence boards, put one in front and one in the back creating a vise to hold them in.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

The Crow 1994 said:


> I use Liquid Nails (the foam safe variety) and secure pvc pipe about 1/2 to 3/4's the way up the tombstone, then slip the pvc pipe over rebar that has been pounded into the ground.


This is exactly how we did it just last night! OMG after YEARS of frustration and generally being MAD...I found this forum and one of the members here gave me the same advice...it works GREAT! The PVC pipe we used was 3/4 inch, (i believe. Big enough to slip over rebar ) Also used the liquid nails. They will go nowhere...and once you make them and buy the reabar, you are set. Nothing else to do year after year. The smaller stones we just put one pipe in the center, the larger ones two to keep them from spinning. Its just the greatest! This forum saved me from trashing about 30 tombstones in frustration!!!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I used 12" bamboo skewers from Walmart ($.98 cents for 100). I have the tombstone for Kmart and Dollar Tree and the skewers worked great to keep them in the ground. I just pushed the pointed end in the the holes that were already in the bottoms of the stones and pushed them about 4 or 5 inches in then pulled them out and put the flat end in. I use another skewer to make holes in the ground then put them in the wholes. We had pretty gusty winds here and they never moved at all.


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

I made my stones out of plywood and screwed pvc to them and then pound it into the ground.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

PVC pipe and Liquid Nails Construction Adhesive.


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm doing this: http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/93158-tombstone-anchoring.html


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

You could also attach them to a piece of plywood with Great Stuff and then cover the wood with dirt/leaves, ect..


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

I will go out on a limb and say the consensus here after 6 years is the pvc/rebar approach.

I actually retrofitted my "cheap" stones by laminating them to 2" piece of foam cut into the same shape, and painted. This gives the stone more depth for realism and allows me to embed the pvc inside the tombstone. 

If you don't use pvc, you stand the risk having your rebar, stiff wire, bamboo, etc, poking out thru the front and ruining your night. ;-)


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

PVC and rebar is the only way to go. it works great.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

If your in a pinch pound pvc into the ground or a wooden dowel and duct tape them.
The stone will not move...I used this my first year.I have since moved on to 3 inch foam board home made tombstones with metal rods in them.


----------



## chugger93 (Oct 17, 2008)

Has anyone ever tried hook screws? 









4 of them on each corner.., then buy 6-8 inch nails and use those? I heard they work too


----------



## devilsfan (Aug 17, 2004)

I used to do the PVC pipe and rebar, but then we moved to an area on solid rock. So we made plywood triangles and screwed 8" tall bolts up through the bottom. The PVC pipes go over the bolts, and then we set a large rock (spray painted black) on top of the plywood triangle, so the entire securing setup is behind the tombstone. Been working great!

Stacy


----------



## Love2BScary (Oct 5, 2010)

I went with the putting liquid nail on cut pieces of tubing, primed..painted..then slid over rebarb that I staked in the ground...they do not even move in wind THANKS ALL!!! I will post pics this when everything is completed.


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

For my Styrofoam tombstones, I use small metal fence stakes and zip ties......I added some wooden tombstones this year and I used some old pieces of rebar and more zip ties...a little moss and spider webbing to hide the zip ties and I am good to go!

I will take some pics and post them up.....


----------



## GhoulishCop (Oct 18, 2008)

Last year I was regularly running down the block chasing my tombstones during the windstorms that kicked up, having used the cheap plastic prongs that came with them (I hadn't gotten into making my own at the time). This year I went with the recommended Liquid Nails/PVC/rebar solution and despite a nor'easter that blew through the other day they remain where I planted them.

All except one. This was a thinner Styrofoam tombstone and I had carved out the back to receive to PVC pipes. But during the windstorm it pulled away from the stakes -- twice. I then went with Gorilla Glue on this one and it has since remained in place (admittedly the winds haven't been as strong since the nor'easter either). Gorilla Glue is more expensive than Liquid Nails, but it seems more durable.

Rich


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Sooo into this!!*

*Hallow all!! This thread could not have come at a better time!! We are - tonight - in a mad discussion about how to keep our stones from taking off like superman! With everyone's great input and endorsing the pvc/liquid nails/gorilla glue method - we are convinced. Now -- guess who gets to do the work on all 40 stones tomorrow!! EEEEK! (and one more thing - does this technique work on husbands? Just want to keep him away from the TV for a night or two... a little liquid nails and pvc pipe in just the right places, well -- it just might hold his arm back from reaching the remote!! ) 

Anyway - once again - Halloween Forum to the rescue! Makes me just want to give you all a big hug for all the helpful info. I would - but I seem to have glued my fingers together... ...   BOO!

*


----------



## sp900zxi1 (Sep 27, 2010)

I made a few of mine out of concrete with 2 pvc tubes in the middle. I then place them over rebar in the ground. Haven't lost one in 15 years.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

This is exactly what I am doing with mine. Where my graveyard is you don't see behind them (except maybe at the party where people wander around to the side more) since my path crosses in front and then heads away from there. 

So for now, it is definitely the perfect fix!


----------



## Tsloth (Aug 23, 2008)

I used "mason brick ladder" and a dremel to recreate heavier duty versions(thick, strong metal and you can have fairly long legs) of the plastic T's that come with thin tombstones. I posted a short write up 2 weeks ago on this forum. Not as windproof as the PVC-rebar route but I can't imagine accurate drilling 1/2 holes in most store stones. For thick or homemade stones using PVC-rebar setup would be my choice.


----------



## boatlesspirate (Oct 18, 2010)

10 foot PVC $1.25 (enough for 10 tombstones), Rebar $1.30, Hot Glue Gun $2.50, Not Chasing your tombstones down the street when the windblows, Priceless!!

Seriously, I kick myself for not doing this sooner. The only thing I added was gorilla glue one each side of the PVC because it expands. A little paint Voila!!


----------

